# 2nd APS Open Day/mini meet - Saturday 3rd June



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ed and the boys at APS (Auto Performance Services) in Brackley are having another Open day/mini meet to coincide with the second group of cruise control group buy folks.

As there are going to be at least 5 ******** members visiting APS on this day, for their Cruise Control fitting, they are keen to have an open day/mini-meet as they did for the first group. They will lay on some refreshments for anyone that fancies popping in for a visit to see their facility. Ed, Nathan and Andy will be on hand to answer any questions you may have on their products and services and, IMHO, this is well worth it for the chance to sample their extensive knowledge and enthusiasm and to meet other TT owners for a chat

They will be open from 9 am and finish around 3 - 4 pm

Please post your interest here:

phodge (Booked in for CC)
Nem
was (booked in for CC)
renton72 (booked in for CC)


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

im booked in for CC fitting [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> im booked in for CC fitting [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Added  Surprised you're not doing this yourself mate - knowing your skills of the automotive ilk.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Me...me...me....Oh, I'll be there anyway!!

 :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Me...me...me....Oh, I'll be there anyway!!
> 
> :wink:


You're already first on the list Penny :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I know - I was just bumping it back to the top for you.....

Or shouldn't I say that...!!! :wink:


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Ill also be there for the CC group buy, i will try to get there as early as i can.

See you all then,

Chris


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

On the list Chris [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

If today's is anything to go by you'll all have a great day. I think there were around 20 there today and the food was plentiful. Ed was really pleased with the turn out - and there were some nice discounts too  :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

You will all have a great time, for those in for the CC GB it went a treat, food, cars and a great list of offers. If you want some advance prices PM me. Many came out with re-maps, priced up lowering kits, servicing and much much more 

Some photos are on the 20th thread but here's a few.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Quick bump as this one seems to have gona a bit quiet. :wink:

If you've not got anything planned for the day, pop along and see Ed and the guys at APS - see what special offers he has on the day and generally have a great time chatting to like-minded owners.

Unfortunately I can't make it as I'm on hols this week but I'm sure you'll get a warm welcome.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

DITTO,

Paul you beat me to it, i was going to bump this to make peeps aware that a great open day is on.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm still coming down, but will probably be after dinner. Not sure what time I'll have everything done at AMD by, but I'll be over straight from there.

Nick


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Nem said:


> I'm still coming down, but will probably be after dinner. Not sure what time I'll have everything done at AMD by, but I'll be over straight from there.
> 
> Nick


What you having done this time?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Performance Haldex,

Koni Coilovers,

Adjustable rear tie bars.



Nick


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Just a few photos from yesterday. Sorry to the technician who was disconnecting the airbag when the flash went off :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hope you all had a good time guys


----------

